# where is sing? - tool for sending customized ICMP packets



## pinglin (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

On my linux distribution I'm using sing(tool for sending customized ICMP packets).
Can I get this tool to work on freebsd? Or is there any replacement of this tool under freebsd?
Please, help!!!

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 22, 2010)

net-mgmt/sing ......................................


----------



## Alt (Jun 22, 2010)

btw great nickname pinglin 
Next time if you need to install for a tool/prog, do a 

```
cd /usr/ports/
make search name=sing
```
Or variant 2 is useful if you dont remember progname
	
	



```
make search key=icmp | less
```


----------



## phoenix (Jun 22, 2010)

Use *quicksearch* instead of *search*, it gives better/nicer output.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2010)

Or install ports-mgmt/psearch.


----------



## pinglin (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for all replies, guys!!!


----------

